# McChrystal "Joining Forces" with Michelle Obama, Jill Biden to Help Troops



## Marauder06 (Apr 13, 2011)

http://www.cnas.org/node/6138




> April 12, 2011 — Retired Army Gen. Stanley A. McChrystal, who was relieved of command in Afghanistan last year, will advise a new national campaign led by First Lady Michelle Obama to help the nation's troops and their families, a White House official said.
> 
> McChrystal has been selected as an unpaid advisor to Joining Forces, an effort the first lady, along with Jill Biden, the vice president's wife, will unveil Tuesday at the White House.
> 
> ...


----------



## AWP (Apr 14, 2011)

I can't even get my head around all of the irony in that article.


----------



## Chopstick (Apr 14, 2011)

It seems like some form of weird punishment to me.  :-|


----------



## surgicalcric (Apr 14, 2011)

I thought it had something to do with their husbands resigning their positions...and was excited.  Then I opened the thread and was seriously disappointed.


----------

